# Problems with a Nividia Quadro NVS 140M



## Winslows (Dec 31, 2009)

I am not very computer knowledgeable, the only reason I even decided to mess with this was because I just bought GTA 4 and my laptop cannot handle the graphics on even the lowest settings. I saw that many people said this card responds well to overclocking, but GPU-Z is giving me an error message when I try to save my BIOS. "BIOS reading not supported on this device". It is a Dell D830 running 32 bit Vista. Is there any other way to overclock this card?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 31, 2009)

The Quadro NVS 140m, or 8400m GS, simply isn't designed for gaming period. You can OC the GPU with tools such as NVIDIA System Tools, GPUTool, etc. but it can potentially damage your card or computer. Some batches of 8400m/8600m chips are defective and fail prematurely, due to underfill problems and cracking solder bumps caused by thermal expansion. Overclocking can easily shorten the life of one of these potentially defective chips, and overclocking is unlikely to make Grand Theft Auto 4 playable on that laptop.


----------



## Winslows (Dec 31, 2009)

I guess this is offtopic for the forum, but what would be a good replacement graphics card for this laptop that would allow the game to run? Preferable not extremely expensive, but i realize that may be unavoidable.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Dec 31, 2009)

you cant usualy replace the Graphics Card in a laptop so, your probobly out of luck.


----------



## gaximodo (Dec 31, 2009)

spend the money on a desktop and here you go, laptops are not intended for gaming


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2009)

Are you using drivers from Dell or Nvidia? I just read a review that claims the drivers from Dell are broken. If you haven't already, go to www.nvidia.com and select download drivers. You can select the exact drivers you need for the NVS 140M through the menu.

Thing is your graphics card is a workstation/business card and not a gaming card. Unfortunately you cannot upgrade or replace the card in that notebook, like most.


----------



## YahooElite (Jan 10, 2010)

Also Keep in mind that GTA4 is badly coded and as such can have problems with even a good graphics card.

You really should have done your homework before you got GTA4 for use on a laptop. Laptops are generally bad for gaming unless specifically built for it, i.e An Alienware Laptop or a Custom built one.

Try to get a refund if your able to, thats really all you can do.

Also, overclocking a laptop GPU isnt recommended, Laptops usually produce more heat due to the limited cooling abilities and as such its easier to ruin your hardware.


----------

